# Forum > News > Community Chat >  MMOwned Ranking System and How Reputation Works

## Matt

this was originally written by Cheezeit, but since he went a-wall.. I took over his thread...

I have seen a LOT of people asking how much rep and posts you need to get to a certain rank, so I decided to make a post on it. If this has been made before or if for some reason you don't want it here then I will just delete it, I just thought it would be nice to have it all in one section  :Smile:  

Here is a image to coincide with the ranks that do not require rep 


 
And here it is just plain and simple typing.

When you join MMOwned, you will be a Private, and you will have 1 rep.

After 15 posts you will reach the rank of Corporal. (Doesn't do anything.)

After 35 posts you will receive the rank of Sergeant. (doesn't do anything) 

After 70 posts you will receive the rank of Master Sergeant. (Doesn't do anything)

After 140 posts you will reach the rank of Sergeant major. (Doesn't do anything)

After 185 posts you will receive the rank of Knight. (doesn't do anything.)

After 225 posts, you receive the rank Knight Lieutenant. (Doesn't do anything) 

After 385 posts you will receive the rank of Knight Captain. (Doesn't do anything.) 

There is a couple ranks higher I believe, I just don't want to post them because if you reach 450 posts and you haven't receive 80 rep yet then you should be banned from the forums  :Stick Out Tongue:  JK


_________________________________________________________________________
Ranks that require Rep:

 After 20 posts and 10 rep you will receive the rank of Active Member. With this rank you get a bluish color to your name, and you will get permission to Private Forums, and access to the Trading system. 

After 80 rep and 100 posts you will recieve the rank of Contributer. With this rank you will receive access to a blue color for your name, Shout Box, the ability to post attachments, and access to Contributor and Shared private forums. 

If you donate $15 to MMOwned, you will recieve a orange color in your name, The title Donator, no more ads when you are browsing the forums, Private Lounge and Shared Lounge forums, trade section forums, More space in your signature, first look at new features at MMOwned, and access to the Shout box. 

After 325 rep, you will become an Elite User, with this, you will receive access to a purple name color. 

After 600 reputation, you will become a Legendary User, with this you will receive a new colour and a special tag.

The Moderator positions are given out to very active members who contribute and are helpful to the community. Moderators have a dark green name.

*Super Moderators* have a bolded blue name and positions are only given to senior moderators.

*Matt* and *KuRIoS* are the site Admins, they have a red title. :Smile:

----------


## Tristan

Nice, I thought this was helpful.

----------


## Weekday

Nice, now I know alittle more about the rep system  :Smile:

----------


## Tinky

Yea thats nice Matt  :Smile:  Soon 385 posts :P

----------


## Innit

Sticky much?

And thanks  :Smile:  <3

----------


## Gorge

Thanks Matt  :Smile:  I finaly found out what was going on  :Smile:

----------


## Conflag

Thankies ^^

----------


## Zokmag

> There is a couple ranks higher I believe, I just don't want to post them because if you reach 450 posts and you haven't receive 80 rep yet then you should be banned from the forums


Ooooh! Shit! Don't look at my rep no im not knight-champion! I'm private i got 10posts! :S

----------


## Brisi[NOR]

> Ooooh! Shit! Don't look at my rep no im not knight-champion! I'm private i got 10posts! :S


Hee hee

----------


## tonks1

hotness glad u updated this with a new one thanks

----------


## Kelzs

Cool. Understand the rank thing alot better now.

----------


## Mudkip

> There is a couple ranks higher I believe, I just don't want to post them because if you reach 450 posts and you haven't receive 80 rep yet then you should be banned from the forums


Really? KuRIoS said that I won't get banned if I have >450 posts posted and <80 rep. I'm confused >_>

----------


## Obex

this was the orinal post from chezzit he was joking

----------


## Zokmag

Yeah i removed the JK in my quote!

----------


## Kartio

I got 290+ posts and 28 rep.. Damn? :P

----------


## Remahlól

Wow, 7 rep clicks per day.

Gracia bene.

----------


## Cheezeit117

> Really? KuRIoS said that I won't get banned if I have >450 posts posted and <80 rep. I'm confused >_>


I am glad you can qoute the whole part except the part that says I am joking, good job there. Btw Matt, if you want me to fix it up a bit, I'd be happy to, it's got a lot of giant gaping holes in it :P

----------


## anmer

ty matte..

And What the hell in cont forums.I will donate for that!.Or maybe... nvm.

----------


## Locklear

Thanks Matt!

----------


## Nilrac

Nice rules.. ill use thies

----------


## uawili

nice rules  :Smile:

----------


## karlov

Very helpful, Matt  :Big Grin:

----------


## striker_1989

thanks cleared up a bunch of my questions

----------


## Epic Sheep

The most off topic this ever but its Awol not A-wall
*A*bsent *W*ith*o*ut *L*eave
:P now on topic..
Thanks for updating and Sticky FTW?

----------


## Acespades

> If you donate $15 to MMOwned, you will recieve a orange color in your name, The title Donator, no more ads when you are browsing the forums, Contributor forums, trade section forums, More space in your signature, first look at new features at MMOwned, access to the Shout box, and 5 site gold.



There is no site gold XD

this needs a sticky IMO

----------


## lag

Seriously, why the hell isn't this sticky?

----------


## *TraPStaR*

this is a big help I've been looking around to find out how the rep system works

----------


## Remahlól

The Reputation needed for Elite User title has been increased by 25, so it's 325 now.

Update it pleez.

----------


## robotkid

Nice post! I was hoping this was on FAQ section but this thread is just fine  :Smile:

----------


## Phygar

What's up with legendary users? Could you give me the scoop on that?

----------


## Eski

Im working toward contrib.  :Smile: 

It's my new goal  :Smile: .

----------


## Tankotron

I'm working toward contrib and 1600+ posts xD

----------


## Morag

the in's and the out's exposed~
nice nice ^^

----------


## ChrisC

I'm working towards contributer too. But it's a long road.

----------


## kate1

What abou EMULATION EXPERT and EMULATION TEACHER? and legendary member? How can be that?

----------


## Phygar

GO to your user CP and request to join it. They will check to make sure you have thorough knowledge of it.

----------


## Remahlól

Legendary is 600rep and 1000 posts.

----------


## Pinky

There were some things in there that i didn't know yet. This should be a sticky : )

----------


## kate1

But where in my CP? cant find it.... may I have more reps mayby?

----------


## Lantonen

Top left corner of this page, second button counting from left ^^

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/profil...editusergroups - direct link to group managment

----------


## kate1

Thx Lantonen^^

----------


## Spartansp

lo, really helpfull now i know what are my next step  :Smile:

----------


## aznboy

Sweet i just finally read this fourm lol... Damn i am far away from contribution but i ll get there someday  :Smile:

----------


## Dreadroth

for me being a newbie to this site, this helps ^^

even though this is an OLD post, i appreciate it >.>

----------


## SpiritWolf

Wewt, Old posts coming back to life!


Wait... shouldnt this be a sticky? I mean.. It is some useful information about the site.... Might be nice to have this a Sticky.

----------


## Intel

ohhh that explains a lot then lol

----------


## leetnesspur

really cool matt thx

----------


## Eski

Can we sticky this please?

----------


## [SpNiz]

This is very outdated, you need for example only 55 reputation to get 1+ rep power.

Donators can no longer access Contributor forum if they got lower than 80 rep.

Please update this thread Matt, would be very helpful!

----------


## Errage

Did a really basic update, added new usergroup, and fixed the rep requirements, and fixed some descriptions.

----------


## Nidhogg,

I can't see the shoutbawx since I hit contrib  :Frown:

----------


## Unholyshaman

Thanks this clarrified a few things for me as well.

----------


## Rohi

If its true that this is outdated, please update&sticky this :]

----------


## Eski

[Question]

This thread says:

If you donate $15 to MMOwned, you will recieve a orange color in your name, The title Donator, no more ads when you are browsing the forums, Private Lounge and Shared Lounge forums, trade section forums, More space in your signature, first look at new features at MMOwned, and access to the Shout box. 


There is a post on the website news thread that says:
Users in the Donator user group have access to the following bonus features:

- Added to the Donator User group
- Ad Free Site Browsing
- Ability to post links in your signature
- Access to a lot of the private forums (Exclusive Deals, Guides, Exploits, and programs)
- Access to the Site Shout box to chat live with other users on the site 24/7
- Private Message Storage of 150
- Beta to all new site features
- New Colorful Username - Orange
- Priority support with model editing and emulator server creation
- Larger Avatar Size restriction (120x120) 100kb
- Larger Profile Picture Size restriction (180x200) 150kb
-*donation privs may change over time*
*- The good will knowledge that you are helping keep MMOwned alive!*

Which is correct? 

I believe this thread is correct, If so the thread "*New way to donate / contribute to the site"* may need updated.


[Eski]

----------


## leetnesspur

well im not an active member,

but i got >10 rep and a hella lot more than 20 posts..

helP?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

thanks for making an updated version ^^

----------


## Premium-mmo

tnx forr infoos matt

----------


## Ukrajinc

Ahh i see  :Smile: .


lol j/k :P

----------


## Greed

bumping for other people and myself

----------


## Volcano

Very nice, thanks matt +rep

----------


## Husker90

nice Matt, i was really wondering when i could access trading forums

----------


## Phygar

At 15 or 10 rep. Don't remember which.

----------


## Husker90

Thanks i was really wondering when i could access trading forums

----------


## ---free_kill---

Wow this really help alot =D i was trying to find something like this XD

----------


## colincancer

sweet i really was wondering about this thanks

----------


## tomch

o wow
maybe i should use this forum a lot more

----------


## tomch

is the only way i can get rep from other people?

----------


## cubed

Are these numbers still current?

----------


## killaor

beeen looking for this

----------


## ---free_kill---

Matt haven't you added new rules to the things like when you get rep power and ect.. can you or anyone make an up-to-date info guide thing about rep and all those other things?

----------


## ~Jagris

nice matt, you need to add rep for donator I think. Atleast at 25+ $

----------


## ToR

I have over 20 posts and 10 rep but i'm still not an active member?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## jdismeuc

Please sticky this

----------


## Psydah

Thanks, this was confusing me  :Smile:

----------


## Runez

Yup nice for us newbies ^^

----------


## ChrisC

> Please sticky this


I must agree, it takes quite awhile to find this thread.

----------


## Deciphyr

This post needs some updating ; >

----------


## sodoi

Nice, thanks for much.

----------


## Aircon

all this thread needs is a bump

----------


## ChrisC

Actually it is pretty inaccurate now, as I would have 4 rep power it it was.  :Frown:

----------


## ucigashu

lol , thats why a guy got 2 rep power with 10 reps

----------


## Obama

Nice info matt.

----------


## fungaltulip

Well, this helps explain alot, of which i didnt know.

----------


## Remus

my god it needs to be updated lol >.> please matt .. could you update it for us?

----------


## jackdaripper

*Thanks dident know*

----------


## project anthrax

cool Im happy i found this I was long around for ranking system

----------


## Dragonshadow

This needs to be updated lol

----------


## Premium-mmo

Nais ..................

----------


## JD

Sweet  :Smile:  Sticky!

----------


## TheBluePanda

Thanks :P Now I know how to become a contributor :O

----------


## Ergoim

Sorry for the bump, but...
I have a question.

What's this +karma thingy? Sometimes it replaces the +rep button, but... what's the difference?

----------


## Wolfly

There isn't a difference

----------


## Ergoim

> There isn't a difference


So, you mean, I've been awake all these nights wondering about this, for no reason? This is madness!

----------


## Steckmajster

dude 1600 posts, anyone got sofar jet? :P

----------


## Narudan

Hm, i have more than 400 posts now, where is my 2 rep power?  :Embarrassment: 

Or isn't that up to date anymore?

----------


## Pedregon

Shweet 14 more rep to go!

----------


## Kiyoshi

I made a small program based on this

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/progra...tml#post939320

You can DL it there  :Big Grin:

----------


## Osaid1

nice ...........

----------


## companioncube

> I made a small program based on this
> 
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/progra...tml#post939320
> 
> You can DL it there


Invalid link.

Did a search with "reputation" and "tool". Searched all your posts, still nothing. :confused:

----------


## Pedregon

6 more rep  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 

Good luck for everyone else

----------


## Killer94

ya it helped me out alot thx

----------


## snipesh0tz

Good forumsoftware. Keeps leechers out (*kouch*)

----------


## grim412

nice


:noquestions:

----------


## Fwaky

This was indeed useful  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Emu

Really helpful , ty mate.

----------


## teknomuffin

I get it now...

----------


## Xronis

thanks this helped me a lot

----------


## Medzii

Nice post. Thank you matt. I have thougth about the ranks for a while  :Wink:

----------


## valravn

Thanks for that :>

----------


## novahawk1

Yeah i made this account ages ago (as you can see) but at the time i didn't have any time to post and all and i forgot the website name  :Embarrassment: 

But now i have found it out again i will start to try and be active 

Hi all :wave:

----------


## colincancer

yes! now i finally know! lol

----------


## Zakattak

Umm i have 8 rep now and like 75 posts and i just wanted to know when i can have a sig and an avatar

----------


## Eski

> Umm i have 8 rep now and like 75 posts and i just wanted to know when i can have a sig and an avatar


It may need time to update your rank (That is if you just got your last bit of Reputation).

I am no expert, I may be incorrect.

----------


## Edge94

thank you...this always comes in handy when im bored rofl...jk...actually its a good thing you put this up here..sets me some goals

----------


## Eski

Is there a thread on these forum's that show the requirements to view each section? 
Like how much rep/posts its needed to have access to the Trade section. >.> Maybe I am just being blonde.

----------


## delphina

Very helpful, thanks.

----------


## Mellexx

little bump..but 6 people have repped me, all with at leas 1 rep and 1 rep power and I didn't get any rep from them  :Frown:

----------


## Durand44

Very cool, helped me figure out what I gots to get done haha

----------


## The Doctor

> little bump..but 6 people have repped me, all with at leas 1 rep and 1 rep power and I didn't get any rep from them


Just because people respond to you with +Rep doesn't mean they actually give you any.

It requires more than typing four keys to make it happen, unfortunately some people don't know that.

----------


## Mellexx

Yeah heres the thing it showed up on my profile as rep given but nothing was recieved,

----------


## .Cyong

i have over 10 rep, and well over 20 posts, and my name isnt light blue! =O

----------


## Mellexx

it has been changed it to 15 rep^^

----------


## Skapocalypse

I'm sorry, I don't want to sound ignorant or anything, but I'm trying to gain access to the trade forum; I wish to trade off one of my accounts.
I currently have 28 posts and 44 rep. Am I not meeting some requirement for access to that section? Perhaps I misunderstood the requirements for entry. If that is the case, I apologize!

----------


## klit

Okay wtf?
i hae posted like 35+ and am still lecher

----------


## Piersd

> Okay wtf?
> i hae posted like 35+ and am still lecher


posts count does not get you out of leecher status. besides, you only have 28 posts  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Brutal bear

cool mate  :Smile:

----------


## Krusader

<<< light blue name /flex

----------


## Dwight K. Schrute

> <<< light blue name /flex


I cant tell a difference between light blue/white...was it taken out?

----------


## Jadd

Sweet, 50 more posts and 20 more Rep.

----------


## Forever

Trade Section = Donator/Contrib+

----------


## Dr. Horrible

Well, this clears up alot, was trying to find a post that had all the info on reputation, thanks. =)

----------


## project anthrax

I always use this to cheek up on the post rankings =]

----------


## matser

nice :wave:
this thread did help alot

----------


## Commodore Stocker

*Thanks for adding to my knowledge of the website.*

----------


## Shawrty

Nice to know how the rep system works

----------


## Zakattak

I have over 20 posts and over 10 rep and I don't have active member rank.

----------


## iaretehfunny?

Ya neither do I, I have 333 posts and 11 rep (i walk round general chat, not much rep given out there). I want active member rank =(

----------


## Mellexx

they changed it to 15 rep for the active member title^^

----------


## project anthrax

I think this means I get 3 rep power then o boys

----------


## Persian

Only 3 rep till contrib here  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Rohi

Anything about infraction points...

----------


## Liquid Malfunction

> they changed it to 15 rep for the active member title^^


I have 15 rep but still no activ member -_- and I am WAYYY over 20 posts

----------


## 7itanium

This thread needs to be updated I thinks :-)

and legendary should be decreased to 500 IMO

----------


## 7itanium

> I have 15 rep but still no activ member -_- and I am WAYYY over 20 posts


Because your a "Knight Captain"... that is better than active member

----------


## jinzo257

now i get it,thx alot for this thread

----------


## volitle

this thread needs updating Matt  :Wink:

----------


## Xel

*This post is badly out-of-date.
Update please.*

----------


## ffsftw56

i need 10 posts so i can send PMs?! =D

----------


## colincancer

> After 20 posts and 10 rep you will receive the rank of Active Member. With this rank you get a bluish color to your name, and you will get permission to Private Forums, and access to the Trading system.


how come I can't access the trading section?

----------


## way2evil

When can we send PMs?

----------


## Gamer

> this thread needs updating Matt


I suggested it should be done a few weeks ago, but the thread was closed. =/ Hope it is done eventually.

----------


## death2009

sweet thanks man

----------


## camicio

To be honest I didn't understand if in the end donators will have access to more subforums than contributors.

----------


## Ziddy1337

> To be honest I didn't understand if in the end donators will have access to more subforums than contributors.


No they don't. Donators get Orange name, access to the Bawx (needs about 50 posts to view it i think) and access to the Shared lounge and a few others like trade forums, which Contributors can also access... Oh, and they also dont see Ad's. 

Also, wasn't this a Sticky? :confused:

----------


## SpyderX

I was looking for something like this, thanks!

----------


## Gripen2

So what happens after the other post? Still nothing?

----------


## Phygar

> No they don't. Donators get Orange name, access to the Bawx (needs about 50 posts to view it i think) and access to the Shared lounge and a few others like trade forums, which Contributors can also access... Oh, and they also dont see Ad's. 
> 
> Also, wasn't this a Sticky? :confused:


No, they also get access to the private lounge.

----------


## Crazy-Chik

Thanks!
I just dont see the point of the ranks if it doesnt change a thing =P

----------


## Trollin

it gives you more access, it changes a lot.

The bawx is a life changer, i got 80 rep , over 100 posts no blue name yet :[

----------


## Immüñé

I got not alot of Posts :P

----------


## jacksonn

ohh kl ha now i actualy no how you get to change that little battle symbol thing ha.

----------


## [Ban Hammer]

Love it ;> Thanks for posting it

----------


## Found

Workin for Contrib..  :Smile:

----------


## demoncrest

I have a long way to go as a come-back user that wasnt active before but joined for 2.5 years lol

----------


## Xel

Shouldn't you mention Ket also as a admin?

----------


## xX EPIC Xx

yes finaly i found this :P

----------


## Caros2013

Thanks for posting this, I understand how it all works now.

----------


## Haettemaagen

Very helpfull (:

----------


## Bugger00

Great post I was wondering about all of those things.

----------


## ramble

sweet, now i know how it works  :Wink:

----------


## bballscott6

Thank you for this, this helps a lot =]

----------


## Pikachoo

Very helpful indeed wished, other forums which i have joined throughout the years had this much information for there users.....

----------


## xsciveral

Where can I possibly find those icons? I'd very helpful for my little project =)

----------


## Jinfreakz

Thank you so much! I was looking for this
+Rep

----------


## Xel

> Thank you so much! I was looking for this
> +Rep


This information is no longer 100% relevant.

----------


## chrissybaby

I want  back! OMG I miss it so much! :c

----------


## Atselmya

If this info is not accurate id like a pointer to the most accurate source.

----------


## zaksterz

> If this info is not accurate id like a pointer to the most accurate source.


Why wouldn't it be? Matt is one of the owners and creaters of mmo-owned.

----------


## Marsa7a

> This information is no longer 100% relevant.


That's why

----------


## danio17

this is still helpful

----------


## Morris

Is this still relevant ?

----------


## leeroyboosting

i think, yes

----------


## Confucius

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/gene...-handbook.html This is the up to date handbook with the correct information  :Smile:

----------


## MightyA

How do I remove lazy leecher in my tag?

----------


## bacons

Thanks man, Hate this lazy leecher shit

----------

